# Wonder woman harvested



## tical916 (Apr 8, 2008)

So after waiting a day after the stem snapped I decided to just cut her down. She was planted Jan 23rd, flowered Feb 7th, and chopped down April 8th. Flowered 8 1/2 weeks. It's gonna dry till proper, than cured till the 20th.

One question, I chopped off the larger fan leaves, but should I trim the rest of the leaves off the bud or should I wait till they're dry then trim before curing?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2008)

That picture would make a good "Scratch and Sniff"... Looks great


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

i was always curious bout that wonder woman. looks awesome, nice growing.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 8, 2008)

she 's a bitch girl and she gone to far,and you know it doesn't matter anyway. hehe


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 8, 2008)

You can do either, some think that leaving the smaller leaves protects the trich's while drying, and other's say cutting the small leaves make it dry faster. I personally think it is easer to trim the leaves when the buds are still wet and flexible. That way you can cut the stems of the leaves instead of just trimming the leaves back to match the bud.


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 8, 2008)

damn she looks good dude. i think you can either leave those on and hang the entire plant or just trim it up, it seems to be a matter of personal preference


----------



## edux10 (Apr 8, 2008)

fatty tree


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

I trim every bit of leaf material before I dry...sometimes its a bitch to try and get them off when its dry....


----------



## tical916 (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a pic of her hanging, most of the leaves trimmed off....

Fan cord won't reach anywhere so I need to find an extentsion before i get a fan in there...


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the pic tical..all 5 of my wonder woman have germed, hopefully i get that nice shade of purple


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 8, 2008)

whered you get your beans?


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 8, 2008)

i guess i can answer for him..nirvana, its there strain. Only comes feminized.


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 8, 2008)

mmmmm looks good!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

Ewww ugly trim job, I would trim that better....im telling you its not easy when it dries...it clumps onto the buds....you'll see.

Awesome looking bud though.


----------



## tical916 (Apr 8, 2008)

I went through and completely trimmed the bud. Never trimmed dry bud before, but it does make sense to do it now, since you can move the bud and get to the leaf stems. Smoke report to come, I`ll post some more pics after drying also.


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 8, 2008)

at least remove the fan leaves if you aint gonna trim before dryin, lol imagine them drying around the bud that'd be fugly and nasty


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

tical916 said:


> I went through and completely trimmed the bud. Never trimmed dry bud before, but it does make sense to do it now, since you can move the bud and get to the leaf stems. Smoke report to come, I`ll post some more pics after drying also.


Ok cool cool, glad you took my advice. Yeah man trimming the stems from the leaves out later is what really makes it a biiitch when its dry.


----------



## junglemanjon (Oct 21, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> at least remove the fan leaves if you aint gonna trim before dryin, lol imagine them drying around the bud that'd be fugly and nasty


Excuse my ignorance... but what else do you trim besides the fan leaves??


----------



## ivydupree (Jul 28, 2009)

junglemanjon said:


> Excuse my ignorance... but what else do you trim besides the fan leaves??


damn it looks really dank. i'm considering growing these. i'm still debating what strain to pic from nirvana.


----------



## redrider3 (Aug 26, 2009)

but why is it so small? what kind of light and nutrition did you use?


----------



## askonigoni (Oct 29, 2009)

It was only veged for 2 weeks?? I thout it had to b at least around 2 months vegging ot get flowers like that


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks good, I got Wonder Woman 28 days into flower right now. Looks good, didn't know about the purp pheno...... Looks good, wouldn't mind that. I want to hear the answer to the what lights, nutrients, etc, yield?


----------

